# Looking for good English saddle brands



## Yonder6677 (Apr 10, 2014)

Hi there!
I used to ride English a lot, when I started riding horses, but that was quite a long time ago! Since then, I've been riding western but since moving my horse to a new barn, where the majority of the riders ride English, I've gotten inspired to get back into English riding! Since it's been so long, I don't really know what good brands are out there saddle wise, so I figured you all could help. I'm looking for either a jumping/close contact saddle, or just an all around English saddle. I don't want to spend an arm and a leg, I just want a good mid range priced saddle, and I'm okay with new or used. Thanks in advance!


----------



## smaile (Sep 21, 2010)

I would look for used Stubben, Antares, Passier, Prestige saddle. I`ve heard good reviews on Kieffer as well, but I personally am not the biggest fan of them, though it`s purely subjective. I`ve heard good things about Tekna and Wintec, but those are synthetic saddles, so obviously with lower quality and durability. 
If you can find a good deal, I`d look into Equiline, CWD or Bruno Delgrande as well, but those usually are quite pricey.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Stubben is great, I'm currently selling mine if you are interested LOL. 
It's a 17" seat, all-purpose. Good condition. 
Not selling it for an arm & a leg either.

I've only really ridden in Stubbens but they have never disappointed!


----------



## NavigatorsMom (Jan 9, 2012)

I've spent a lot of my years riding in Stubben saddles too, and they've never disappointed me. Now, a lot of the older ones have a bit of a flatter/harder seat and not a lot of padding. I don't mind that but some probably would. 

I would say go to a nearby tack shop and see if you can be fitted to a saddle size, and then try sitting in a bunch of different brands to see what you like. Once you figure out what fits you and what fits your horse (which can be a hassle in itself), I would look at used tack shops or places like Ebay (I got my AP saddle for about $300 on Ebay, and it's held up really well for the past 5 years). An older but well cared for used saddle is IMO more worth your money than something new but inexpensive.


----------



## Yonder6677 (Apr 10, 2014)

Thank you so much for all your replies! It seems that the Stubbens are pretty popular so I’m gonna look at some nearby tack shops and eBay for one. Thanks again!


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

My friend had Stubben saddles and I thought they were terribly hard on my rear, but then I was used to my Wintec with its nice grippy cushioned seat so...


They also had a Kieffer saddle and I liked that one better. 


I do have a 16.5 Wintec AP 2000 w/CAIR for sale if you are interested. It was purchased new and lightly used for 1-2 years. Comes with webbers, stirrups with pink bling and a Arab or horse size (your choice) Wintec bridle (no reins) 

$350 includes shipping to continental USA 

Let me know if you are interested

(I just sold the 17.5 Pro Dressage)


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

I think you'll want to start by figuring out what saddle will fit your horse well. This is a very large part of the equation. Ideally, get a saddle fitter out for proper measurements, and THEN hit ebay, etc. Otherwise, you'll just end up buying a saddle that doesn't fit your horse correctly, and you'll either create a host of back problems in your horse, or have to re-sell the saddle. Take it from someone who has bought and sold about a dozen saddles in the last couple of years (for two horses). 

I do feel that a good quality used saddle is often a better deal than a new, cheaper one. Some of the Wintecs are ok (like the one AnitaAnne is selling, which looks very comfy!), but some are stiff and don't fit either horse or rider really well. I prefer the ones with the equisuede (like the one above). I did eventually replace my two Wintecs with leather saddles of better quality, but the Wintecs did the job while I searched for the perfect saddles for my two horses. I ended up getting my daughter a Hastilow CC to show in, and got myself a Lovatt and Ricketts dressage saddle. Both were in great shape, show quality, and fit the horses really well. My daughter says the Hastilow is the most comfortable saddle she's ever ridden in, and I love my L & R. But we bought them because those were the used saddles available to us that fit our horses. I didn't set out to buy those specific brands. And I tried a ton of saddles on the horses, including brands that I thought I wanted (like a Schleese, and a Stubben) only to find that the ones I could get did not fit my horses well. That's why I suggest you start with proper measurements.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Might I suggest you narrow down what it is you plan on doing with this saddle as it makes a difference.
Close contact or jumping are actually 2 different styles of saddles...
Add in a A/P style and you just added another saddle...
Each of those specific saddles have different twist, seat depth and balance points along with minimal support or a whole heck of a lot more support to your body.
You need to make some decisions of what you want to do astride...

Different manufacturers have patents and are known for specific things built into their saddles..
You mention your horse...well, your horses build _*must*_ also be taken into account as if the horse is uncomfortable in tack then you are going to be uncomfortable as the rider too.
In fact, your horses comfort and a good saddle fit is the first part of this you tackle..
Narrow, medium/regular, wide and x-tra wide tree are all options available in English saddles as is in western tack too.

Honestly since you are riding in a barn with many English riders ask to try their saddle.
Explain you are looking to purchase and with so many choices on the market you would like to narrow the choices down.
The worst they say is no...

You may need to ride someones horse to try their saddle out or they may hand it to you for you to place on your horses back...
Use resources at your disposal..._boarders and friends tack._
A riding instructor should also be able to recommend and suggest saddle models that compliment your body build, your strength and weaknesses astride and work for a comfort level you need.

I would also suggest using your local area Craigslist...
The Farm & Garden section has many horse equipment listing...both leather or synthetic at affordable prices.
If you not care that you fit the current fad look, you can pick up some top of the line saddles right in your budget area that are in fantastic condition...just out of fad so those chasing fad looks need to replace at your benefit.
:runninghorse2:...
_jmo..._


----------



## Yonder6677 (Apr 10, 2014)

Yes, there are a couple instructors out at my barn so maybe I will talk to them and ask them to help me out and maybe let me try on some of their saddles on my horse...I think that eventually I would like to start jumping but for now I’m not sure if maybe I should just get an all around for now until I know better what I want to to.


----------

